# endcaps for Hollowgram Disc hubs ???



## gaff (Jun 9, 2014)

SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD Disc Dura-Ace Cannondale

Looking at the getting the above, but as i am already ok for wheels i would be looking at selling off the Carbon disc clinchers.

AFAIK the rims are made by stan's, but does anyone have info about the hubs? "HUBSCannondale HollowGram Si Disc, straight-pull, SRAM Maxle Stealth 12x100 thru-axle front 24h, 135x9 QR rear, 28h, Center-lock"

I would HOPE that endcaps are available as 12mm front and QR rear is an uncommon combination - especially as most Disc bike are either specced QR front and rear OR 12mm front and rear.

The fact that the spec says 9mm rear means that they *might* be DTSwiss thru 9mm rear, so *perhaps* the endcaps are DT Swiss ???

Does anyone know for sure, knowing the specification of the endcaps and what would be required to swap to QR F&R or 12mm F & R would be great,.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

gaff said:


> SuperSix EVO Hi-MOD Disc Dura-Ace Cannondale
> 
> Looking at the getting the above, but as i am already ok for wheels i would be looking at selling off the Carbon disc clinchers.
> 
> ...


They are actually formula hubs.


----------

